# HO Racing in Virginia



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Round 9 in the MASCAR Championship, is Saturday Feb 27th at Ronnie Jamerson's
Church Hill Raceway, Gloucester, Virginia.

Class is BeachJets (Fray & VHORS Super Stock type T-Jets)
Track is a 4'x16' Wizzard routed track, Practice from 8am, Tech at 11am, racing
to follow.
Race fee is $5, Lunch and drinks is also $5. 
IROC racing if time permits.

Track Pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html

Reserve Saturday, April 10th in your racing schedule, for the Third Annual
Wizzard Thunder Cup, this year to be held at Dan Mueller's raceway in
Chesapeake, Virginia.
Two classes: Fray style T-Jets to UFHORA rules and Thunder Storms
Race details will be promulgated soon! 
http://www.bat-jet.com/tstorm.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Ronnie's BeachJet was very competitive for the ten competitors taking part, qualifying saw everyone on the same lap...a first! The ten minutes of the round robin saw only a ten lap difference between first and last...again a record! The B Main saw Bubba make his move, and built up a 3 lap lead over Tim, Josh with Dan a lap back. Mark picked up the wrong Difalco controller, and it took a couple struggling heats before he realized it and swapped to the 15 band version to start driving cleanly. This left him in a battle with new racer, Robby, who got by the club president by 7 sections. 

The A Main was effectively over on the first segment, as Jeff Crabtree pulled a lap on the field on the yellow gutter lane, in his Lewis rent-a-racer. While Jeff kept up the perfect heats, Tom and Lewis battled until the last segment, as Lewis got Tom by 6 sections. Race Host Ronnie, was back a few and ending up yielding fourth place to Bubba from the B Main. Another great race, and last T-Jet race before the Thunder Cup on April 10th, come and race with a great group of outstanding racers! 



Full Details on todays racing action:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/2-27-10.html



Next race is March 20th, Super Stock in Gloucester Point, Va:

Super smooth 4x16 MaxTrax:

Directions and track pix: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html



The Big One coming up is the annual Thunder Cup races on April 10th, on the monsterous 6 lane Chesapeake Mile:

Race details:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------

